# Smoking Cheese In MES 30"



## bfelgar (May 30, 2011)

I have a MES 30" and tried doing cheese in it using a smoke daddy.  The smoke daddy created way too much smoke and

I ended up with creosote covered cheese.  Tried it again with a pc fan pumping air into the chip loader.  It helped but still too much smoke and creosote tasting cheese.

I was thinking about getting an amaze n smoker as everyone seems to like this as a better option.  My question is, how much does the amaze n smoker raise the temp inside the mes 30?  Has anyone created something to put the AMZNS into and pipe through the chip loader hole?


----------



## Bearcarver (May 30, 2011)

bfelgar said:


> I have a MES 30" and tried doing cheese in it using a smoke daddy.  The smoke daddy created way too much smoke and I ended up with creosote covered cheese. Join the crowd of X creosote creators. Tried it again with a pc fan pumping air into the chip loader.  It helped but still too much smoke and creosote tasting cheese. Nice try, I didn't give up with my Big Kahuna for a long time either, but it was hopeless!
> 
> I was thinking about getting an amaze n smoker as everyone seems to like this as a better option.  My question is, how much does the amaze n smoker raise the temp inside the mes 30? The only way the AMNS makes it too hot in the MES 30, is if it is already pretty warm out, and you light both ends. Even then you can put a jug of frozen water in your MES water pan. Has anyone created something to put the AMZNS into and pipe through the chip loader hole? I don't think anyone found a need to do that, up to this point. The AMNS is Perfect!


Bear's answers in Red above.


----------



## scarbelly (May 30, 2011)

The AMNS will not raise the temp in your MES enough to worry about. Sorry you had to experience the creosote pumper before you chatted with us here.  If it is a warm summer day, add a pan of ice to the smoker to keep the temps down. I will make you this guarantee. If you dont like the AMNS send it to me and I have several friends who will buy it from you.


----------



## bfelgar (May 30, 2011)

Thanks for the info.  I think I'll be ordering the AMNS soon.


----------



## tjohnson (May 30, 2011)

bfelgar,

The AMNS will raising the internal temp of your smoker 12° +/-, but this can depend on ambient temps and if you light 1 or both ends.  I would not smoke cheese when it's 90° outside.  Most of us use a jug of ice to help keep the temps down, when it's warm outside.

If you can't get along with it, return it and I'll send your $$$ back.








Todd


----------



## SmokinAl (May 31, 2011)

How's that for customer service!!!


----------



## Bearcarver (May 31, 2011)

bfelgar said:


> I have a MES 30" and tried doing cheese in it using a smoke daddy.  The smoke daddy created way too much smoke and I ended up with creosote covered cheese. Join the crowd of X creosote creators. Tried it again with a pc fan pumping air into the chip loader.  It helped but still too much smoke and creosote tasting cheese. Nice try, I didn't give up with my Big Kahuna for a long time either, but it was hopeless!
> 
> I was thinking about getting an amaze n smoker as everyone seems to like this as a better option.  My question is, how much does the amaze n smoker raise the temp inside the mes 30? The only way the AMNS makes it too hot in the MES 30, is if it is already pretty warm out, and you light both ends. Even then you can put a jug of frozen water in your MES water pan. Has anyone created something to put the AMZNS into and pipe through the chip loader hole? I don't think anyone found a need to do that, up to this point. The AMNS is Perfect!


Bear's answers in Red above.

This is how we keep our MES cool:


----------



## beer-b-q (May 31, 2011)

The AMNS is great for smoking Cheese, I use mine all the time...


----------



## bfelgar (May 31, 2011)

You guys are awsome! I went home last night and ordered up one. Just wish I would have talked to you guys sooner. Now I gotta plug a hole in my mes...lol.


----------



## tjohnson (May 31, 2011)

Got the order.....THANKS!

I'll send along some bubblegum for the hole

Todd


----------



## bfelgar (Jun 8, 2011)

Got my AMNS yesterday (Thanks Todd).  Gave the cheese one more shot and I think it's going to turn out just right.













Loaded it in my MES with frozen water bottle.  The AMNS fit perfectly on the side of my smoker box.  I took the wood chip tray and wood loader out so there would be good air flow for the AMNS.







Smoked for 2 hours with one end of AMNS burning.  then lit the other end for the last hour just to see the difference in smoke production







Cheese finished off beautifully!  Vacuum sealed and in the fridge for the two week wait...(oh yea, the cheese sticks showed up half way in when my 2 yr old boy decided he wanted to smoke some cheese too.)







Thanks to all you guys for your help steering me in the right direction.


----------



## fpnmf (Jun 8, 2011)

Nice pictures!!!

  Craig


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 8, 2011)

fpnmf said:


> Nice pictures!!!
> 
> Craig




Same here!

Bear


----------



## gotarace (Jun 8, 2011)

What kind of Amazen is that? I ordered a 6x8 a month ago and it doesn't look like that... Your cheese looks excellent. It has great color...


----------



## bfelgar (Jun 8, 2011)

gotarace,

It's a 5 3/8x8 design that Todd had just got in.  It's supposed to burn pellets as well as dust, though I've only used it with dust this one time.  I'm going to do a couple of pork butts this weekend for a dinner my girl's putting on Sunday.  Think I'll try some hickory pellets to see how it works.


----------



## gotarace (Jun 8, 2011)

bfelgar said:


> gotarace,
> 
> It's a 5 3/8x8 design that Todd had just got in.  It's supposed to burn pellets as well as dust, though I've only used it with dust this one time.  I'm going to do a couple of pork butts this weekend for a dinner my girl's putting on Sunday.  Think I'll try some hickory pellets to see how it works.


Thanks for the reply bfelgar...looks like the triangle row dividers will cure the row jumping problem on hot smokes...


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 8, 2011)

5 3/8" X 8" ???

OK, that's the new one made to fit on the bars, to the left of the chip burner of an MES 30. A 6 X 8 won't fit there.

Todd fixed that old problem. He had me measure my MES 30 (mine was 5 5/8" wide there), and went from there. He's always improving his products!

Bear


----------



## bfelgar (Jun 8, 2011)

Yea it fit on the bars perfectly.  Looks like it was designed specifically for that model of smoker.   The triangle rows should help from row jumping, although I am a completely new owner and only going on logic.  do you think the difference between pellets and dust will be longer or more smoke?  Or is it just for convenience?


----------



## bfelgar (Jun 8, 2011)

Bearcarver,

Mine's 5 5/8" too.  (brain fart)


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 8, 2011)

bfelgar said:


> Yea it fit on the bars perfectly.  Looks like it was designed specifically for that model of smoker. It was. We wanted it to fit there in the MES 30, since there are so many MES 30 owners on this forum. It already fit there in the MES 40, and most other smokers.   The triangle rows should help from row jumping, They do. No more row jumping---Tested at least at 275˚. although I am a completely new owner and only going on logic.  do you think the difference between pellets and dust will be longer or more smoke? Longer smoke & more smoke, and no jumping rows any more!!!  Or is it just for convenience?


Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 8, 2011)

bfelgar said:


> Bearcarver,
> 
> Mine's 5 5/8" too.  (brain fart)


Yup, Todd asked me how wide that space was in my old MES 30. I told him mine was 5 5/8", but some might be slightly less & some slightly more. I told him I wouldn't make it wider than 5 1/2". Then he made them 5 3/8" for that reason, and another sizing reason. It should now fit there in ALL MES 30s.

Bear


----------



## tjohnson (Jun 9, 2011)

bfelgar said:


> Yea it fit on the bars perfectly.  Looks like it was designed specifically for that model of smoker.   The triangle rows should help from row jumping, although I am a completely new owner and only going on logic.  do you think the difference between pellets and dust will be longer or more smoke?  Or is it just for convenience?




Bear gave me the dimensions of his MES 30, and  while designing my new gadget, I made it fit on the rails of the MES 30.

The new design for the dividers keep the rows from jumping at temps up to 275°, as Bear stated.

Pellets produce more smoke than sawdust and are not as combustible during hot smoking. 

The new A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER(AMNPS) holds 6 oz. of sawdust or 1# of pellets.

You'll have plenty of smoke if you light (1) row for your pork buts this weekend.  Light the row closest to the inside wall.  You may have to make a heat shield out of foil and place it between the AMNPS and the chip pan housing.  Also, water in the water pan causes too much humidity inside your smoker, and the AMNPS won't work properly.  If you think you need extra moisture, inject your butts.  Install the water pan  and place your pork butts on the racks so the juice does not drip on the AMNPS.

Todd


----------



## bigal162 (Jun 12, 2011)

Todd your new size is not on your website. How can I get one of these as I have a MES30 and this seems to be the  thing. I have a 6 X 6 already but would sure go for this one.


----------



## alelover (Jun 16, 2011)

That cheese looks perfect. And it has no creosote. Now the hard part. Waiting 2 weeks.


----------



## tjohnson (Jun 16, 2011)




----------

